# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Bie "shi"!

## hajla

Bie "shi"!
    ```````````
    Ne kete bote,
    veq me "shi"!
    A po valle,nuk ka diell?
    A po vetem "shi"!
    paska ky qiell...
    A po eshte?
    krejt ni tjeter bote,
    A po valle,
    sikur nuk ekzistoi,
    A po jam?
    (insekt)
    qe nene uje t'jetoi!
    A po ky eshte fati
    qe duhet t'pranoi, 
    e pse valle,u dashka?
    t'them qenka e shkruar...,
    dhe pa dashur fare!
    qe endrren time,
    ta shof te merguar...)!


    hajla,

----------


## hajla

The Ran Fall``

   ```````````````
   It's heavy rain fall today
   alon sitting next to window i stear
   thinking of you my dear,
   got tears coimng down my face``
   not knowing why it had to be this way.
   Always wondering if you ever cared
   wish i could just tell you,
   hou much i still miss you
   and how this world would be
   if it was still you and me.

   Wish life would just find its way
   for you and me to be together again
   the love we had and the things, we shared
   has never stoped me thinking of you, everyday.

     Artist's Proof...Editors Choice Award
         Exselent Poem
        Kumrie Dembogaj
          August 2006


    Poetry.com and the InternacionaI Library of Poetry
       Howard Ely
     Managing Editor
   ______________________

 Hajla-Rugov

----------


## hajla

"Kjo stin e shtatorit si e zakont
 me "shi"!
 Sot tek une
 po ben? 
  "shi"
 ky shi,
 Sikur eshte perzier
 me "lotet" e mije!.

hajla,

----------


## Teli

Perse lot lol…Hajla mos i merr gjerat afer zemres. Lum mikja? hapja shtigjet jetes...Se kete bote keshtu e kemi gjet, dhe keshtu do e lem...E shkurt eshte qe ta hargjojme me lot.

----------


## hajla

> Perse lot lolHajla mos i merr gjerat afer zemres. Lum mikja? hapja shtigjet jetes...Se kete bote keshtu e kemi gjet, dhe keshtu do e lem...E shkurt eshte qe ta hargjojme me lot.




Faleminderit miku per fjalet e ngrohta...nje lehtesim fjale,e pse jo? kur njeriu mund te beje kte. Zoti kte kerkon nga njerzimi... qe t'pakten t'kemi respektin ndaj njeri-tjetrit...edhe pse? jeta i ka ato pasojat e veta! (around us) jeta sa eshte e gjat... eshte dhe e shkurter, dhe bota eshte e madhe... por eshte dhe e (vogel) dikujt ia ben jeten me shi, dikujt me diell, dikujt me shi e diell...lol,(shtat (07) dite i ka java) vetem dy i kemi te drejte ti gezojm,keshtu me doket mua, se di per te tjeret?!.flm

Ps..hm,dhe jam e lindur,po me kete stin vjeshte...lol,ajo dite ishte qen me "shi" all day (around me)!

hajla,

----------


## Teli

Cdo sekondë të kësaj jete
E kemi për vete
Që ta jetojmë
Që ta gëzojmë

Jeta edhe kur bie shi
Edhe kur nxen dielli
Ka bukuri

Është e bukur edhe kur derdhim lot
Edhe kur s’na mban në fluturim qielli
Edhe kur shpirti vlon e se themi dot
Edhe kur ne na duket se s’na nxen dielli

Te gjitha: edhe e bukura edhe e idhëta, ndodh e ik
Siç do “ikim” edhe ne një ditë 
Veq fjalën e bukur asgjë dot se fik
Ajo ngushëllon zemra, ajo shëndrit….

----------


## hajla

> Cdo sekondë të kësaj jete
> E kemi për vete
> Që ta jetojmë
> Që ta gëzojmë
> 
> Jeta edhe kur bie shi
> Edhe kur nxen dielli
> Ka bukuri
> 
> ...



Woooww te lumt per Poezin sa melankolike... :buzeqeshje:  dhe emoncionuar...lol,FLM

Teli te pershndes,per Poezin... Vertet ma paskeni hijeshuar temen... Miku i mir tregohet ne ditet e veshtira, thot populli... Te Falemnderit per kohen qe keni marr...me vargje plot kuptim...Gjithe te mirat...

hajla,

----------


## hajla

Shqipe e motit...
      Mbreteresh e "lotit"!
      Nese ni dite buzeqeshi
      Do buzeqeshi me diellin
      Nese ni dite do vija
      Do vija ne krahet e Shqipes
      Do e shendrit Boten :buzeqeshje: 
      Kujdes nga lotet?
      Mos hezito 
      Dije qe i kam nga gezimi
      Edhe se nuk buzeqeshi?
      Dije se jam e gezuar
      Prap e gezuar :buzeqeshje:  
      Sepse e di qe eshte diqka reale
      Pra e dije qe ardhja ime
      Ka ni domethanje
      Me vlere te madhe... :buzeqeshje: 

 H.RUGOV-DARDANI

----------


## Cobra1

Stin pa  shi nuk kalon dot 
Dhe ti ske pse qaj me lot 
Vec dy fjal dhe shum urime 
Gjec ti ngroht nga zemra ime 

Se pa shi edhe pa diell
Nuk do kishte fare qiell
Sdo kish uj as dhe lumenj
Nuk do kish fare dhe jet

Qe kur linden perendit 
Dhan shi diell dhe drit
Per motin dhe perkete tok 
Ti nuk ke pse qan me lot 

Faleminderit

----------


## hajla

> Stin pa  shi nuk kalon dot 
> Dhe ti ske pse qaj me lot 
> Vec dy fjal dhe shum urime 
> Gjec ti ngroht nga zemra ime 
> 
> Se pa shi edhe pa diell
> Nuk do kishte fare qiell
> Sdo kish uj as dhe lumenj
> Nuk do kish fare dhe jet
> ...


Cobra1
Falemnderit, falemnderit i/e nderuar per Poezin.Njikohesisht dhe per pjesmarrjen ne temen time...gjithe te mirat...Apreciatte you. Hajla

----------


## hajla

Nganihere qan vetem zemra?
    ajo qan,dhe qan me shum se "loti"!
    Valle, kjo zemer sa shum mban... 
    E fort, me e fort se guri
    guri qahet por zemra?
    Si ni. "Keshtjell"!
    ashtu,
    dhe mbahet.
    Mbahet aq sa!
    qe s'din as te plaket...

hajla,

----------


## Zemrushja

Hajla Pergezime

Shume krijime mbreselenese

Zemrushja

----------


## hajla

> Hajla Pergezime
> 
> Shume krijime mbreselenese
> 
> Zemrushja


Falemnderit Zemrushe
Ske qi ben moter? keshtu jemi te mesuar,mbreselenesa...pra me te fort se guri... me duket se bota ka leshuar namen mbi fatin ton...!apo fuqia e ban te veten? dhe ska fjal.

hajla,

----------


## hajla

"Lotet dhe gezimi"!!

  Ani se ishte dite gezimit 
  ani se me festuat ditelindjen
  por une prap me "lot" ne sy
  qe su pajtova me jeten
  me jeten as me ty ZOT
  qe na ndave, dhe na braktise
  na qove gjitha udheve te botes
  si te varur ne litar!
  as vdekur as gjall,
  sa shum zemra i ben te vuajn
  te vuajn dhe te ndahen
  te ndahen femijet
  prej nanes,
  te ndahen
  vellezerit prej motrave,
  te ndahen
  burri dhe gruja, 
  te ndahen
  I fejuari nga e fejuara,
  asgje te perbashket,
  udheve te botes
  si nje perrall,
  si u dashka?
  te pajtohemi me ty O ZOT!

  Hajla

----------


## Teli

> "Lotet dhe gezimi"!!
> 
>  .............
>   si nje perrall,
>   si u dashka?
>   te pajtohemi me ty O ZOT!
> 
>   Hajla



Perrallat lol e kane frymezimin nga jeta. Kur e shikon pas e sheh se edhe jeta eshte nje perralle e embel...

----------


## hajla

> Perrallat lol e kane frymezimin nga jeta. Kur e shikon pas e sheh se edhe jeta eshte nje perralle e embel...



 haha, por jo gjimthmon "bie shi"si nje perralle e embel... ne femirin time kisha qef shum perrallat,gjyshja ime shum me folke per to...zakonisht kur donte t'me vinte ne gjum.lool ehh, sa shum do doja ti kthehem dhe nihere asaj jete femirore, por nuk eshte me kurrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

hajla,

----------


## hajla

Bie "shi"!
valle,
nganjihere
 dhe shiu eshte i mir
nga nje qaste,
 te sjell diell :buzeqeshje: 
diell te sjell plot me rreze 
valle,
aq afer,te kisha?
sikur mshefur, prapa dere..!!

Hajla

----------


## hajla

Ne fakt se po prisja shiun,
 Si gjithe stinet e Vjeshtes
 te zakonshme me "shi"!
ndaj dhe stinet
 s'qenkan si gjithenji
Jeta ban ndryshime,
per qudi!
 ka zgjuar nje dashuri
 perplot yje
te rendisura nji nga nji
Por vetem nji eshte i imi
 vetem nji.
 Do ia perkushtoi
 diteve te mija
edhe pse koha kalon,
 dhe vitet poashtu
 ama shpirtrat nuk kan te plakur
E kur zemra ndjen dashurin
nuk deshiron pleqerin
Ndaj,dhe ben magjin... :buzeqeshje: 

Hajla

----------


## hajla

Valle,
kjo dite me "shi"!
sa sensitive,
vetem strese me mban koka
a mos valle, jan shenjat
e ndoi parandjenje,
 Tornado...
quditrisht!
se nuk i a lejova veti
 qe t'ia them nga ata emrat
 me te tmerrshem,
apo?
ndoi acarimi te furishem
 dimri!
kam frig se,
 ky dimer
do behet me i acarueshem,
nder te tjeret!!!
Valle, 
sa e pakuptimt jeta????????

hajla,

----------


## hajla

Dua
 nje shi,me diell :buzeqeshje:  
 dua,
 dhe era te fryen
 per nje qast,
dua,
me puhizen e saj te lundroja
 lart ne qiell!
dua
 *yllin polar*
ta shofe te gedhire
dua,
 te perqafoi fort
te mos shkeputem dote
 nga ai,
 dua,
ne qdo ore ne qdo qaste
veq nje gjuhe,
qe t'na flas
dua,
ku do shkoim...
 e ku do vem,
 njeri-tjetrin pran ta kem
dua.

Hajla

----------

